# Semi-passive GPU cooling feature : Yay or Nay :)



## lZKoce (Dec 12, 2017)

Sup guys? Work day finished for today here. Wanted to chilll a bit.

I've been thinking about the semi-passive feature my GPU has. Up to 60 degrees celcius, fans don't spin up. The average temp is 50-54 degrees while browsing, watching movies etc. Thing is, fans are inaudible at 33%, which is the default setting the manufacturer programmed. I see no reason for the fans not to start with the PC. With fans average temp is 44. Without the fans, GPU dumps heat inside the case for no reason. In the end, I find the semi-passive feature annoying, at least for me. I've seen plenty of people that swear by it and how awesome it is. How do you feel about it? Am I an outsider on this one ?


----------



## the54thvoid (Dec 12, 2017)

If the heat dump (of really, not a lot of heat) into the case is not affecting other components (CPU, memory) then it shouldn't bother you.  Irony is, unless it's a blower style cooler, the heat will get dumped into your case when it does get hot.  So, if your card is not a blower style, your annoyance is illogical.

Also - saves on the lifetime of the fans.


----------



## Sasqui (Dec 12, 2017)

lZKoce said:


> Sup guys? Work day finished for today here. Wanted to chilll a bit.
> 
> I've been thinking about the semi-passive feature my GPU has. Up to 60 degrees celcius, fans don't spin up. The average temp is 50-54 degrees while browsing, watching movies etc. Thing is, fans are inaudible at 33%, which is the default setting the manufacturer programmed. I see no reason for the fans not to start with the PC. With fans average temp is 44. Without the fans, GPU dumps heat inside the case for no reason. In the end, I find the semi-passive feature annoying, at least for me. I've seen plenty of people that swear by it and how awesome it is. How do you feel about it? Am I an outsider on this one ?



Almost all of the 10xx GTX cards will work at 0rpm when under no or light load.  Nice feature, I havent even checked if my Vega 64 card does that, or your RX560. If your fans are connected to your MB and have RPM control, play with it and see how it works across a spectrum of loads, CPU/GPU/both.  I personally LOVE a quiet PC.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 12, 2017)

Every single older Gigabyte GPU that I own has failing/failed fans.  Every. Single. One!  Secondly, you're only dealing with ~40 watts, so what's the big deal?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 12, 2017)

I heard that that feature kills the fans so Ive got the fans on my 1070 running at about 16% in idle.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Dec 12, 2017)

It's great for people who love no noise.

I've got 0db fan feature on the GPU
passive PSU (it's actually semi-passive but runs passively 24/7 cause it's a massive overkill)
a very energy efficient CPU with a whisper quiet cooler
ssds for os/programs/games,  HDD is storage only and they're typically sleeping.
open case (side panel off 24/7) with all case fans disconnected

and it's literally silent unless the HDDs wake up to do something. That's what I wanna address soon, go all SSD.

That said, if your PSU is spinning, the CPU cooler is audible, case fans run 24/7 and HDDs typically spin it makes no difference whatsoever.


----------



## IceScreamer (Dec 12, 2017)

The GPU I currently have has never, and that really is never, turned it's fans on. If the GPU is affecting other components then sure, it's not ideal, but in my case it's pretty good.


----------



## lZKoce (Dec 12, 2017)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Every single older Gigabyte GPU that I own has failing/failed fans.  Every. Single. One!  Secondly, you're only dealing with ~40 watts, so what's the big deal?



I haven't had Gigabyte previously, but from what I've seen, you are spot on. It's not really about my RX560. I have bought a different card and will replace it within a week or so. That's why I didn't focus on the particular card, but on the feature itself on the general. My PC is pretty quiet. I can hear when the 2 HDD's are waking from sleep when I move the mouse. When I had the Kraken X31, I could hear the pump klicking noise. It's just I really don't hear the fans anyway on this card, I don't mind them going. Lifetime will be what? - 30 00 hours? I really don't know. It's just I like it, when the GPU is cooler.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 12, 2017)

Keeping the fans off when not needed reduces dust build up on the GPU's heatsink as well.


----------



## Nuckles56 (Dec 12, 2017)

I've been running my RX480 fanless so long as it is below 55 degrees and it means that my GPU fans only do work when I'm actually gaming


----------



## Kissamies (Dec 12, 2017)

Running my 980 Strix with no problems, fans stop in desktop and that's fine for me.


----------



## Beastie (Dec 12, 2017)

Voted for chicken wings.

 If I want my gpu to be silent I set the fans to never spin down below 25%.

 Most of the time I run them semi passive- this means I can hear them spin up, but it's not too loud or annoying, as far as fan sounds go IMO.


----------



## RejZoR (Dec 12, 2017)

Not really sure what's worse for the card and fans. Running at higher idle temps in passive or constant on/off of fans. And the fact fans are being at higher temperatures when in idle.


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 12, 2017)

RejZoR said:


> Running at higher idle temps in passive or constant on/off of fans


I'm quite sure the fans will fail first from mechanical wear, before the (slightly) increased temperature has any effect.


----------



## Fluffmeister (Dec 12, 2017)

I love the fact my Palit GTX 980 Ti runs completely silient under light loads whilst also being at no more than 26-30C, no gimmicks or undervolting required.

Hell even some of my older fave titles like DoD:S seem to run passively too, all in all I love efficiency.


----------

